# They do exist...



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

After years and years (and little effort during that time) I caught not one, but two Muskies last Thursday.....

Leesville Lake.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice catch.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice chunky muskie. Congrats and welcome to the club! I see some new tackle in your future......


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Congrats! Good to see you score. I know you have put your time in.


----------



## bow_man1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Excellent job!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice work man! What did you hook up on? Casting or Trolling? I'm guessing trolling bc the bow mount is out of the water


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Trolling a Rapala Jointed aka "brokeback" hj 12. silver and black and gold and black caught 4 total on the boat in two evenings. It was not my boat, but a rental from Petersburg Marina. My company had a retreat there last week.

sizes were 32.5, 35, 36.5 and 37. Mine were the smaller ones, but I didnt mind. All were caught within the same 100 yd stretch.....


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

nice fish kevin, you are one good (or lucky guy). one day i will get back out there and give it another whirl.


----------

